# Возможные диагнозы



## Елена21 (21 Авг 2016)

_Добрый день.
Прошу помощи с возможным диагнозом.
Симптомы: Боль в голове (преимущественно в затылочный части), боль в шее с правой стороны. Стрессы. Напряжены мышцы плеч. Правая рука как будто леденая изнутри, но нет снижения чувствительности + боли при попытке поднять руку.. Заметно трясутся руки, ощущение нарушения мелкой моторики. В позе лёжа тремор верхней части тела. Сводит пальцы на обеих руках. Иногда бывает точечное жжение в руках. Ухудшилась память, стало сложнее печатать на компьютере. 
Отправили на МРТ шейного и грудного отделов позвоночника + сосуды шеи. Нашли остеохондроз, кифоз, лёгкий сколиоз . Грыжа Th7/Th8 (0,3 мм). Протрузия Th11/Th12 (до 0,2мм). Дегенеративно-дистрофические измениения шейного и грудного отдела позвоночников. Спиной мозг структурен, сигнал от него не изменён. Асимметрия кровотока ПА на всем протяжении (D<S). 
Врач сказал, что нет брюшных рефлексов. 
В дополнение, врач попросил сделать МРТ мозга, проверить щитовидную железу, сдать кровь на гормоны. И сделать УЗДГ. Возможности начать обследование сейчас нет. 
Подскажите, по Вашему профессиональному мнению, стоит начинать переживать сейчас? Или все эти симптомы могут быть с передавливанием сосуда в шее? И какие ещё варианты болезни можете предположить Вы? 
С уважением, и заранее благодарю!_


----------



## La murr (21 Авг 2016)

*Елена21*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Елена21 (21 Авг 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Елена21*, здравствуйте!
> Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> ...



Спасибо Вам, что подсказали!


----------



## Николай Николаевич (24 Авг 2016)

Сделать нужно то, что сказал доктор. Дальше загрузить все снимки и описание.


----------

